# Laura Trott



## Simba (7 Aug 2012)

She is amazing to watch and she is still very young, lets hope she gets gold in the omnium.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2012)

Here, here. The track is where it's at. I've done some shouting at that bloody TV this past week, awesome stuff, long may it continue


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (7 Aug 2012)

She maybe the new Pendleton mk2


----------



## Simba (7 Aug 2012)

Fokker said:


> She maybe the new Pendleton mk2


 
Lets hope so, since Queen Vic is retiring.


----------



## summerdays (7 Aug 2012)

She has a lovely infectious smile and teamed up with a lot of determination! Hope it goes well today.


----------



## festival (7 Aug 2012)

Not sure if this is appropriate, but I just love Laura Trott (not in that way) I am writing this before the last race in the Omnium but gold or not she is great.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2012)

I'm a fan but prefer Emma Pooley.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 Aug 2012)

she's a worthy champ after that effort in the 500. loving the union jack nails, with the odd world champs' bands one in for good measure…


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Aug 2012)

trotty is awesome, big fan of the young lady


----------



## benb (7 Aug 2012)

She also seems really genuine and a lovely person.
I'm not normally prone to outbursts of emotion, but I was welling up when she got her gold!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2012)

I think I fell in love with this little track scamp at Melbourne when she ran the elimination race from the rear, each time scampering away to safety while the competition got elbowed from the track, and putting the commentators through absolute agony.


----------



## buddha (7 Aug 2012)

summerdays said:


> She has a lovely infectious smile and teamed up with a lot of determination! Hope it goes well today.


She even made Chris Boardman smile


----------



## benb (8 Aug 2012)

buddha said:


> She even made Chris Boardman smile


 
Crikey, is he the dullest person alive, or what?


----------



## BrumJim (8 Aug 2012)

Don't knock him. He's part of the crew behind the British Bike, IIRC.


----------



## geo (8 Aug 2012)

Dont think any of the other athletes look so genuinely delighted as she does, top girl and a great advert for our sport


----------



## Alex11 (8 Aug 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I'm a fan but prefer Emma Pooley.


 
Trott wins it for me


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> Trott wins it for me


Trott wins it for GB too!


----------



## Alex11 (8 Aug 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Trott wins it for GB too!


 
She's a winner then!


----------



## BrumJim (9 Aug 2012)

Taken, apparently:
https://twitter.com/LauraTrott31


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Aug 2012)

I think with people like laura in Team GB we should have a great cycling future 


Bless


----------



## Alex11 (9 Aug 2012)

Becks is loving it


----------



## BrumJim (9 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> Becks is loving it


 
I just can't help thinking that this is one of those embarassing "they are taking photos of me" moments, until Becks looks in the papers this morning, and finds he is playing second fiddle to the new golden couple!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Aug 2012)

BrumJim said:


> I just can't help thinking that this is one of those embarassing "they are taking photos of me" moments, until Becks looks in the papers this morning, and finds he is playing second fiddle to the new golden couple!


 
She just cant keep them away look at who has sneeked into this picture:


----------



## ushills (9 Aug 2012)

She cam to my son and daughters school during their sports days this year with her bike. 

An inspiration to them both, I missed her and as a keen cyclist I was gutted. 

Major coup for the school and hopefully she will be back!!


----------



## Fubar (9 Aug 2012)

Very inspiring, not only for her acheivements on the track but also when I heard she was born with a collapsed lung and throws up after each race from the exertion!?! Amazing.


----------



## oldroadman (19 Aug 2012)

It would be hard to find a more talented and all round good person. Almost a permanent smile off the track. One of those people who always has the "glass half full" outlook. Great character, in the best way. Jason looks a happy lad, so he should be!


----------



## bellevueace (19 Aug 2012)

Laura should now pick up the legacy left by Vicky and go on to inspire another generation, lets hope she goes on to be as succesful.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> Becks is loving it


 its those eyes in the back of his head


----------



## Alex11 (19 Aug 2012)

Ah yes ;]


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Oct 2012)

Not a patch on lizzie armitstead IMHO.


----------



## oldroadman (8 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Not a patch on lizzie armitstead IMHO.


 What a silly comment. Both have their merits, both are world class, both are people anyone would be happy to know. Both are very tough competitors indeed, full of courage. Pointless to judge at all, their careers are still in progress and both are likely to achieve even more than they already have.


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Oct 2012)

oldroadman said:


> What a silly comment. Both have their merits, both are world class, both are people anyone would be happy to know. Both are very tough competitors indeed, full of courage. Pointless to judge at all, their careers are still in progress and both are likely to achieve even more than they already have.



What, so people can't express their preferences now? Thanks Adolf for clearing that up.

Anyway I meant in the looks department.


----------



## oldroadman (8 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> What, so people can't express their preferences now? Thanks Adolf for clearing that up.
> 
> Anyway I meant in the looks department.


Of course you can. In the same way I can express a view that it's silly. Who is this Adolf you mention, that's not my name...


----------



## monkeylc (11 Oct 2012)

Pendleton


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (11 Oct 2012)

too needy imho... that ones a nut case.
nice looking nut case though


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Oct 2012)

I met Laura when I was a Games Maker at the Velodrome, as I was looking after a Control Point just before they go up and collect their medals, and, ahem, just after they have finished their race and change and all sweaty.. didnt know where to look!

She is lovely and oh so friendly and approachable and I am certain will clock up a lot more medals and keep on inspiring the younger generation and women. I cant quite believe her power output for such a small frame. Am gushing! haha.

Anyhow, after all the spectators and press had cleared off, she came over for pictures with her medals for us GM's, the only one that did. Oh sound grounded. Shes just lovely.. But I have to admit, and I will get shot, I had a natter with Anna Meares, who I now have a crush on too and who is just lovely too!

Piccy below of Miss Trott.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (12 Oct 2012)

Loving Laura though, she had a wonderful reaction to her olympic wins.
and shes a strong confident young lady, and does not cone across as needy like Vicky


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Oct 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Loving Laura though, she had a wonderful reaction to her olympic wins.
> and shes a strong confident young lady, and does not cone across as needy like Vicky


 
Seconded. 

Shes just lovely. I love her!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Oct 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> I had a natter with Anna Meares, who I now have a crush on too and who is just lovely too!


 
Anna Meares is lovely, I tweeted her and she tweeted me back I was quite suprised as not many so called famous people do.


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Anna Meares is lovely, I tweeted her and she tweeted me back I was quite suprised as not many so called famous people do.


 
Oh, she really is. I didn't realize who it was at first as we had a natter about her road bike, (which I was looking after when she was speaking to her family) to which I took the pi** as it was sporting a saddle pack and I said pro bikes shouldnt have saddle packs. But when she left, I was left with a glow of thinking how nice and down to earth she was. I even flashed he my thighs to show her I was a cyclist! hahaha.

And just to name drop some more, Dani King is lovely too... 

Secretly however, I just want them for their bikes...


----------



## Seryth (12 Oct 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh, she really is. I didn't realize who it was at first as we had a natter about her road bike, (which I was looking after when she was speaking to her family) to which I took the pi** as it was sporting a saddle pack and I said pro bikes shouldnt have saddle packs. But when she left, I was left with a glow of thinking how nice and down to earth she was. I even flashed he my thighs to show her I was a cyclist! hahaha.
> 
> And just to name drop some more, Dani King is lovely too...
> 
> Secretly however, I just want them for their bikes...


Sorry to be off-topic, but are you from the East Staines Massive, or the West Staines Massive?!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2012)

Seryth said:


> Sorry to be off-topic, but are you from the East Staines Massive, or the West Staines Massive?!


 

His left calf is West Staines, his right calf East Staines...


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Oct 2012)

oldroadman said:


> Of course you can. In the same way I can express a view that it's silly. Who is this Adolf you mention, that's not my name...





monkeylc said:


> Pendleton


 
These two sequential posts made I larf....

Who is Adolf Pendleton?


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Oct 2012)

I met Chris Hoy, but I don't fancy him!


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Oct 2012)

So once again, we are reduced to discussing female cyclists as sex objects. Good to know that women's cycling is on the up...


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> So once again, we are reduced to discussing female cyclists as sex objects. Good to know that women's cycling is on the up...



Chris hoy is female!

Sorry,still doesn't float my boat


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> His left calf is West Staines, his right calf East Staines...


and they're both massive!


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Oct 2012)

Seryth said:


> Sorry to be off-topic, but are you from the East Staines Massive, or the West Staines Massive?!


 
West Side.... Ayyyyeeeeeee..


----------



## Seryth (16 Oct 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> West Side.... Ayyyyeeeeeee..


West Side- isabest!
East Side- isabest!
WEST Side- isabest!
Continue until bored


----------



## booze and cake (3 Mar 2016)

WOW what a ride that was in the scratch race, truly amazing. She is such a legend, 6 world champ golds already and still so young, she'll surely beat Wiggo's overall Olympic haul.


----------



## Houthakker (3 Mar 2016)

Awesome ride!


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Mar 2016)

It was incredible. I was jumping up and down shouting and clapping watching it. I thought it was going to be too much with 4 laps to go but she nailed it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2016)

booze and cake said:


> WOW what a ride that was in the scratch race, truly amazing. She is such a legend, 6 world champ golds already and still so young, she'll surely beat Wiggo's overall Olympic haul.





Houthakker said:


> Awesome ride!


She's such a phenomenal rider I reckon she'll easily surpass Wiggins. I used to think that once she'd got that marked rider status she'd really suffer. Well, suffer she does - and she had an enormous amount of work to do with minimal help this evening - but she's still winning races. And I've rarely, if ever, seen her running ragged because she's such a balanced rider.


----------



## booze and cake (3 Mar 2016)

Yeah she really is an inspiration, I well up with pride every time I see her race. She is so tiny compared to the others but beneath that seemingly permanant smiley girly exterior beats the heart of a lion, she just will not be beaten, and is prepared to totally bury herself every time she.competes. I remember when I first read she used to throw up after nearly every race and training session, I thought it took a special kind of determination to keep putting yourself through that.

I don't think I've ever seen such an impressive win from so far back, she was nowhere. Hoy and everyone thought she'd blown it, and with no one else helping with the chase she just knuckled down and did it all herself, nothing short of heroic. Like @themosquitoking on the last lap I was jumping and screaming and alarming the neighbours. How crushing for her opponents seeing her do that though, I almost felt sorry for them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Yeah she really is an inspiration, I well up with pride every time I see her race. She is so tiny compared to the others but beneath that seemingly permanant smiley girly exterior beats the heart of a lion, she just will not be beaten, and is prepared to totally bury herself every time she.competes. I remember when I first read she used to throw up after nearly every race and training session, I thought it took a special kind of determination to keep putting yourself through that.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen such an impressive win from so far back, she was nowhere. Hoy and everyone thought she'd blown it, and with no one else helping with the chase she just knuckled down and did it all herself, nothing short of heroic. Like @themosquitoking on the last lap I was jumping and screaming and alarming the neighbours. How crushing for her opponents seeing her do that though, I almost felt sorry for them.


I thought it was Joanna Rowsell who gave her post race interviews to a bucket. May be wrong.

Remember Pendleton though, so much lighter than rivals such as Anna Mears - almost no muscles but lightness and poise married to power. When they went the bike went too but they stayed still.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2016)

She seems to be a genuine fun person as she came across in the Guy Martin programme.


----------



## oldroadman (3 Mar 2016)

One of the best readers of a race of any type, any gender. A brilliant player of "race poker" too, with the brute strength and engine to carry out the bluff when it's needed. Fingers crossed for the omnium.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Mar 2016)

Just watched her Olympic Omnium victory again - Scratch race and 500m TT. She's so much smoother now than she was. Just looking at her in the final lap or two, the only way that you know she is putting in lorry load of effort, is the fact that she is going faster than the rest. Otherwise she could be out on a Sunday morning social ride.


----------

